

How to Destroy Motivation in IT - InfusiveInc
http://www.infusivesolutions.com/blog/bid/98728/How-To-Destroy-Motivation-in-Information-Technology
Not long ago I watched an interesting TEDTalk that explained a behavioral science experiment. The conclusion was that when people see their work has no value, they lose motivation to put their best foot forward.<p>The presenter then described how a group of engineers expressed feeling this way after a major project was cancelled by their CEO with no rationale.<p>This inspired me to write an article surrounding motivation for technical professionals, but it would be interesting to see how this idea has materialized in your own lives?<p>For any engineers, DBAs, developers, admins, architects or otherwise, does a lack of impact hurt your motivation even if the money is right?
======
Tezro
I completely agree with this article. When you notice that your work has no
real meaning to the company, it kills your motivation nearly instantly. I just
stay because of the money and put my real efforts into some nice open source
projects which actually matter.

~~~
InfusiveInc
Thanks for the reply Tezro. I think it's really unfortunate that leadership
doesn't recognize how money might drive retention but that impact drives
engagement.

I read a quote somewhere that read like 'passion leads to energy, energy leads
to productivity and productivity leads to results.'

What kind of situation were you in/what kind of fruitless work did you find
yourself doing?

